# my maingano loves to dig !



## chromedome (Oct 24, 2007)

hi, my male maingano is a dig-a-holic. he has 4 female companions and im wondering is this a courting thing or territory or do these guys just love to dig. geez after cleaning on thursday and straightening things out a little, whithin 5 minutes hes back at it. i get a great laugh out of it, his sand piles are like mountains  . whats your experiences?

regards chromedome :thumb:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They're just playing.


----------



## xclub (Apr 15, 2008)

...or he is preparing a spawning place...

how old/big is he?


----------



## chromedome (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks for your replies.
xclub, hes about 2.5 inches.


----------



## xclub (Apr 15, 2008)

2.5 inc = 6.3cm.... spawning...o yes he is ready...


----------



## chromedome (Oct 24, 2007)

bring it on, daddys waiting  only thing is i dont see any interest from the females. but of course i cant watch the tank 24/7 :wink:


----------



## xclub (Apr 15, 2008)

Do not expect any; he must hunt them down in order to spawn with them especially if this is the first time breeding&#8230;


----------



## chromedome (Oct 24, 2007)

yes it would be the first breed. my cobalt blue aborted after 6-7 days so *** learnt from that. my tank is young and so are the fish, its been running since mid january.

meanwhile them sand hills (mountains) are getting bigger by the minute :lol:


----------



## xclub (Apr 15, 2008)

get you hand into Aq and bring that hill down...just for fun... :wink:


----------



## chromedome (Oct 24, 2007)

i think ill just sit back and enjoy the show opcorn: :thumb:


----------



## Evo (Jul 23, 2006)

my mainganos do the same. If you want them to breed place a piece of flat thin slate on the aquarium floor and he will dig under it for his spawning place... mine have done it.


----------



## chromedome (Oct 24, 2007)

evo, my maingano has dug out underneath a very large rock, where he can swim out both sides and is rather protected from view. if i cant see him and go up to the tank and the other fish think their getting fed, guess who appears from under the rock. im hoping this spot will be his party pad :lol:

regards chromedome :wink:


----------

